# Canister Filter questions



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I have a few questions about canister filters. I have one and noticed that the pressure has decreased recently and need to perform a little maintenance. My question is.... how do I do it properly?

The model is a fluval 204. I have always dealt with HOB filters and am pretty green when it comes to dealing with the larger tank and its accessories. Any help would be great!

Thanks, 

Rod


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How long has the filter been set up?

One of the things that can slow the filter is that the media is clogged. As in HOBs, wash out in aquarium water. Some media may also need to be replaced if it is worn out or too clogged.

Don't forget to clean out the tubing. This can be accomplished with a brush on a wire, or enough cloth (a rag) on a string pulled through the tubing.

Also, clean out the impeller housing. I am not familiar with fuval canisters, but if you consult the manual it should be clear how to disassemble it. Clean out the housing and the impeller itself. Clean inside the housing also with a brush.

95% of the time this brings your filter back to new.


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I cleaned it out and its back up to normal flow. How can I tell if the media needs to be replaced? Whats the point of these things: http://www.aquagiant.com/images/Super Ceramic Ring.jpg


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So there's two kinds of these:
In many filters (ie aqua clears) they are porous and thick, like the ones in your picture. They are made so that they maximize surface area of the media and thus provide more room for bacteria to colonize as well as provide a greater surface area for biological reactions to take place.

In some eheim filters, they use ceramic rings to create an even flow throughout the canister so that the flow through all the rest of the media is evenly distributed.

They say you should replace the media of your filter every few months as it can get 'clogged', but I think it's a load of mulm. I replace the filter floss for polishing the water, but the other media, I give a real good rinse in aquarium water, and I've never had any problems.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

That's good advice from ameekplec, just don't clean everything at once or you'll wipe out your good bacteria then need to cycle your tank again. Only change 1 media per cleaning and only rinse in aquarium water.

Cheers.


----------

